

Tell HN: Thanks for everything and have a safe holiday - sachinag

It seems that everyone I know here on HN has a trip home to family this weekend.  Just wanted to say thank you to the whole community for provoking great thought and discussion and for all your advice, not just to us at Dawdle but for the advice you give all the startups here.  It makes everyone stronger and hopefully more successful.<p>Drive slowly, take your time, and don't forget to tell you parents/siblings/whoever that you love them when you come back to your office/apartment/cage.
======
pavelludiq
I want to thank every one here on HN who is smarter than me. I am on the low
end of the spectrum here on HN, i have only the basic programming knowledge
and i have just a little more than a year of experience, and being surrounded
by all the smart people on HN i have learned a lot and i am thankful to all
that are smarter than me! I also want to thank some of the people that have
downmoded my comments, some of them were stupid and i deserved it. Some of you
were just assholes and downmoded me because i didn't conform to your view to
the world, but you were the exception, most of the people that downmoded me
were right!

Happy holidays to HN from me to!

